# Rimadyl



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy was spayed last Friday. She was prescribed (1) 25mg Rimadyl per day post surgery. Rimadyl is a 24-hour, non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID). I gave her one Saturday morning and again Sunday morning. She was VERY lethargic, very wobbly on her legs, and by Sunday she would actually fall over when taken out to pee. I noticed it was worse AFTER she got the Rimadyl and she seemed better in the morning before her next dose. I searched the internet - and found some dogs can have a negative reaction. Several people on the forum seem to have good results on Rimadyl - and Daisy's brother (Toby) was fine after taking it when neutered - but it just didn't agree with her and I wanted to post about it in case any others do a search on this drug. The vet said to discontinue it and see how she does without any further anti-inflammaotry. What a dramatic turn around! Daisy is still a little wobbly, but can get up on all fours and is walking around a little bit. AND she is regaining her playful personality! She doesn't appear to be in any pain. My vet (and my SIL doctor) said two tablets wouldn't cause liver or kidney damage. I'm so glad to see the improvement. The following comes from: http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadylfr.html

As soon as your dog begins Rimadyl therapy and during the entire time he takes it, watch for the following symptoms, all signs of potential life-threatening reactions to the drug:
loss of appetite 
change in drinking habits (refusal to drink or increased water consumption) 
unusual pattern of urination, blood in the urine, sweet-smelling urine, an overabundance of urine, urine accidents in the house 
vomiting 
diarrhea 
black, tarry stools or flecks of blood in the vomit 
lethargy, drowsiness, hyperactivity, restlessness, aggressiveness 
staggering, stumbling, weakness or partial paralysis, full paralysis, seizures, dizziness, loss of balance 
jaundice (yellowing of the skin, mucus membranes and whites of the eyes) 
In the presence of any of these symptoms, IMMEDIATELY STOP the drug and take your dog to the vet. The earlier you catch the problem, the better the chances of complete recovery.

It will be helpful to Pfizer and may help to save your or another dog's life if you report any negative reactions your dog has or had when taking Rimadyl. You need only have a suspicion that Rimadyl is implicated. You may call Pfizer at 1-800-366-5288 and the FDA at: 1-888-332-8387 (or 1-888-FDA-VETS). For step-by-step instructions, click on "If You Suspect Your Dog Has Had an Adverse Reaction to Rimadyl" in the navigation bar at the left.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynda, 
I am sorry that she had such a reaction to Rymadyl. I prefer Metacam and even Tramadol over it any day. I have some at the house and only use it at a very last resort. I am glad she is feeling better. Above and beyond those reactions it can cause Liver leisons in some dogs. (Which is why I steer clear if posible!!)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Lynda, it is so good that you were on top of this! Poor Daisy! How scary this must have been!

Thanks for alerting the rest of us to watch for it, too.

Sheri


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is an old thread. 

I just happened to see it because Dexter was neutered and told the doctor we needed pain medication for Dexter after surgery. Rymadyl 25mg. was prescribed and the directions stated to take 1/2 pill once a day. Gave Dexter 1/2 pill this morning around 5:30am without problems.

If Dexter does not seem to need the pain pill tonight, he will not be getting one. 

Dexter is very energetic tonight, (back to normal), we cannot contain him, we have to get this energy off some how, so we are playing, so he can crash tonight. 

I have not had to use a collar yet on Dexter, he has internal stitches with glued together wound. He has tried to lick his wound several times, but a stern "No!" or if that is not working, then I am redirecting his behavior to something else and that works for sure.

Just thought I would let everyone know of Dexter's experience with Rymadyl.


----------

